# whats on your lights to buy list?



## ozner1991 (Nov 10, 2008)

oke i have an list of lights that i want to buy (kinda big one to) but im wondering what other people on CPF have on theyre to buy list


----------



## KD5XB (Nov 10, 2008)

That Jetbeam Jet-III Military has my attention just now, and several things I would like to build.

And yes, I messed up the terminology the first time around! :laughing:


----------



## rayman (Nov 10, 2008)

Just opend a thread with the same subject in a German flashlight forum :laughing:.

On my list


Zebralight H30 or H60, I'm not quite sure yet
a thrower, also not quite sure which one
a Surefire, every flashaholics need to have a Surefire 
rayman


----------



## paintballdad (Nov 10, 2008)

Funny that this thread came up, I just making my list over the weekend and this is what I ended up with.

Dereelight C2H
Fenix LD01 SS
Jetbeam Element E3P
Jetbeam Jet II Pro
Nitecore Extreme
Nitecore EX10 GD+
Surefire ? not sure which one, figured I should at least own one Surefire
:shakehead I'm sure the list will grow as new lights come up. This new hobby is getting as bad as paintball.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 10, 2008)

I usually throttle my "fun spending" from October-December, reserving funds for the holidays. February is usually when I go hog-wild. By then I'll have some Christmas $$$, my January birthday will have passed and Chinese new year provides a little more free-spending $$$ for me myself and I :twothumbs.

For me...
M60 (or M30)
Zebralight, the 16340 version
I really want to get a quality Chinese light... P10C2, Fenix T1, Jetbeam, Tablo...etc... The $45 T1 is tugging HARD at the wallet, love the natural typeIII finish.

I always seem to find a little $$ for some DX junk here and there.


----------



## RobertM (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm going to probably preorder a Fenix LD01 SS today and I've got my eye on getting a good headlight (maybe a Zebralight).

Beyond those two, I can honestly say that there isn't much on my short-list right now. I'm actually pretty happy with what I've got. I feel that I have lights that pretty much cover most situations/needs.

I'm patiently awaiting the release of the SF UB2 Invictus though :naughty:


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 10, 2008)

Mainly parts to put together some sort of incan-monster. If I see an A2 at a good price I might pick it up.


----------



## ruger357 (Nov 10, 2008)

Kind of have my eye on the SF Winelights on sale at LAPolice Gear.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Nov 10, 2008)

SF UA2 Optimus
SF UB2 Invictus
SF E2DL
LunaSol 20


----------



## heckboy (Nov 10, 2008)

In order of priority...
Luna Sol 27
Arc6
E2DL
On the lookout for interesting used milkys

Later,
HB


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Nov 10, 2008)

Seem to have all pricey lights on the want list...

FM 2x18500 Black body, Z49 and 6P bezel with M60 (still looking for a bezel, have everything else)
Leef 1x18650 HA Nat body with C2 head and Z48 clicky + M30
Aeon

Also currently building a couple of hotwire [email protected] mods.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 10, 2008)

> oke i have an list of lights that i want to buy (kinda big one to) but im wondering what other people on CPF have on theyre to buy list


 
Here is mine:

AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator
Dorcy 220 lumen rechargeable CREE LED Flashlight
Sunforce 40 million candlepower HID spotlight
Streamlight UltraStinger
Dorcy Industrial rechargeable Xenon Lantern

The Mega Illuminator is first, and then I will eventually be buying these other lights listed.

:thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Nov 10, 2008)

Any Jetbeam, Nitecore, Fenix, Surefire would be nice.
and any HID light.

not a "true" flashaholic with my cheap dx lights.


----------



## Culhain (Nov 10, 2008)

For months now I have been bouncing back and forth on whether to get a SF E1L (2 stage), L1 or E1B. With the cooler weather, I dug out my old SF E1L Lux 3 which spends the winter riding in jacket pockets. Handling and using the E1L again helped me make up my mind on getting the new one.

Other than the new E1L, I'm heading to Lowes after Thanksgiving to pick up a couple of more Mag LEDs. After using Mag LEDs during a recent week long power outage I'm convinced they are the best option for the money in terms of long term use. I used three during that week, but was always moving them from room to room. With a couple of more I won't need to move them as often.

At some point I want to add a small, long run time head lamp, but haven't figured out which to buy.


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 10, 2008)

Culhain said:


> For months now I have been bouncing back and forth on whether to get a SF E1L (2 stage), L1 or E1B.



Its your lucky day: go to www.ems.com - until midnight tonight you can get a new 2 stage E1L for $80!

For everyone else, they also have new two-stage *E2DL*s for $108 and new two-stage *E2L*s for $103. Spend over $100 and get a $25 credit to use later.

Deals of the century.

PM sent just so you don't miss this...

I can't wait to get my hands on a Ra Clicky, Surefire Invictus & Optimus!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 10, 2008)

THEY DON'T TAKE PAYPAL!? RATS


----------



## oronocova (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd like to get a M60L for my Surefire G2, maybe a M60LF not sure which. I also would like to try one of the EagleTac P10A2 flashlights. That's what I'm thinking now for the "nicer" lights but I also keep an eye on DX to come out with something cheap and interesting, in particular sku 17650 looks interesting now but I wish it had a 2AA extension. Might still try it though.


----------



## Futoi (Nov 10, 2008)

Jetbeam Jet III M! I want a tactical like flashlight....looks super nice!


----------



## WadeF (Nov 10, 2008)

That new Liteflux, LF3XT? (not sure of the exact model), is one I may put on the wish list.


----------



## Novaflash (Nov 10, 2008)

TI-PD S if I ever find one :mecry:
Invictus if they ever release it


----------



## zx7dave (Nov 10, 2008)

Surefire 6 if I ever find one available...
Beast rechargeable if I can ever afford it
Vintage Surefire Magnum Light (Pre M6)..oh wait I bought that today!!!


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 10, 2008)

Number one:
FiveMega 18500 E-series Surefire compatible clicky body

Then:
Surefire L1 Cree
Milky mod for my KX1 
An original GloToob white

Dream list:
Inova Inforce
Arc 6
Ra Clicky


----------



## fireboltr (Nov 10, 2008)

I would have to say/admit that there are only 2 lights I want at the moment.

Ra Clicky
Sundrop


money is the issue.


----------



## nosuchagency (Nov 10, 2008)

ua2
saint
novatac special ops


----------



## t3h (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15688 and a Q5 to drop into it.

Also a host of some sort for a HID.


----------



## HoopleHead (Nov 10, 2008)

SureFire E2D LED is on the way.

ive prepaid for an HDS Ra Clicky 140-Cn.

want a 2xCR123A version of the Hoople (or similar) from Milky - will beat the crap out of an E2L.


----------



## aussiebob (Nov 11, 2008)

L0D stainless steel, ill get a few of these when there available.

Thats about it right now.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm thinking something McGizmo in Ti


----------



## signal 13 (Nov 11, 2008)

I've pretty much acquired all the flashlights I know what to do with...

*With the exception of:*
SF X300 for my duty pistol
&
A second SF Millenium Universal Weapon Light for the Rock River SBR I'm in the process of purchasing :rock:


----------



## katsyonak (Nov 11, 2008)

SureFire M6.


----------



## Mercaptan (Nov 11, 2008)

signal 13 said:


> I've pretty much acquired all the flashlights I know what to do with...
> 
> *With the exception of:*
> SF X300 for my duty pistol
> ...



I wish my state permitted SBRs; therefore I'm throwing together a completely parted mid-length 16".

That being said, I need a Surefire for that. I'm thinking M951 with a Tango Down VFG for the tape switch.

Also I need an X400... but I'm not sure if I can justify going Surefire for that. I might just grab a TLR-2 for that purpose.


----------



## tx101 (Nov 11, 2008)

Being a Novatac fanboy, I wouldnt mind grabbing hold of
1. Ra Clicky
2. HDS
Those along with my Novatac, represent three generations.
I know the Ra Twisty should be in there as well but I just dont 
like twisty lights


----------



## paintballdad (Nov 11, 2008)

paintballdad said:


> Funny that this thread came up, I just making my list over the weekend and this is what I ended up with.
> 
> Dereelight C2H
> Fenix LD01 SS
> ...


 
The Surefire wasn't on top of the list, but thanks to Bullfrog's EMS post I ended up buying an E2DL last night :shakehead. For about $118 shipped, I just couldn't pass it up. I think i'm gonna need some professional :help: if I keep this up.


----------



## heckboy (Nov 11, 2008)

Bullfrog turned me onto the EMS sale as well. :twothumbs Scratch the E2DL off the list. I can't wait to get it since I've been using the E1E and E2D as walking the dog lights the last few nights.

Later,
HB



heckboy said:


> In order of priority...
> Luna Sol 27
> Arc6
> E2DL
> ...


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Nov 11, 2008)

The Nitecore EX20! I recall reading somewhere here that 4sevens said it might be available near the end of this year.


----------



## Bomo (Nov 11, 2008)

My flashlight requirements are pretty modest - with that in mind, I now have a Fenix PD20 on the way. This is my first foray into CR123 powered lights but I was attracted to this since I like easy to carry lights and I would be able to switch the head around to my L1D and L2D bodies. This was the main reason it bumped the Nitecore D10 off the list.

I still have my eyes on a TK20. It would be nice to have a general purpose outdoor light.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 11, 2008)

Been thinking pretty hard about putting the EX10 on the wish list.

Geoff


----------



## sappyg (Nov 11, 2008)

not in any paticular order:
SF e1e
SF e1l
SF a2
Ra Clicky
Novatac 120p
i also want another AA light but can't find anything that tops the d10 yet.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 11, 2008)

Lumapower Encore (already bought it, but waiting for a working one to arrive)
Olight T20 (U.I. similar to Surefire UB2)
Fenix LD01 (brightest, smallest, reliable light money can buy)
Xtar 18650 P7 light (bright l.e.d. light that may still be somewhat pocketable)
Princeton Tec Corona headlight (floodier, efficient headlight like the PT Quad should've been)
Fenix L1T version 2.0 (cheaper from Costco)
L.R.I. Proton Pro (infinitely variable brightness)
2008 Inova X5 (only if it has been upgraded)
Surefire 6PL (will be my first Surefire)

Might take awhile to get these lights as this is the Christmas season and much of my money will be used buying presents for family and friends. Better lights may come out by then, so this list is not definitive.


----------



## Rossymeister (Nov 11, 2008)

-RA Twisty (85Tr) and (100TW)
-Arc 6
-Surefire Titan T1A


Thats It At The Moment. I Will Hopefully Acquire Some More McGizmo Lights.


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 11, 2008)

Based on my experience with a Ti PD-S...
- LunaSol 20
- SunDrop 3S
Plus...
- A custom light from PhotonFanatic based on his "Conquistador" design


----------



## chaoss (Nov 11, 2008)

A RA clicky is the next light in line.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am still reeling from light purchases and X-mas shopping the last few days.I finally gave in and ordered an EX-10 and a few other lights. 
There are still a few I'd like but I'm "all in"  till next year.

Wish list as follows,not in any particular order: 

Zebralight H30,this is probably the one I should buy as I could use a headlamp.
Jetbeam Element E3P,just want this one!
Surefire G3,expanding my incan battery.
Fenix LD01(for myself,I did order one as a gift)
Fenix TK 20,I'm leaning more and more toward "warm" tints.
Pila or WE Incan(12V) not sure which one yet.
light to be named later
light to be named later
light to be named later
light to be named later
I'm sure there will be at least four more by next year.


----------



## turbo chicken (Nov 12, 2008)

First post here... crossover from EDCF 
well my list was only 1 light long 

Fenix Digital P2D Olive Finish Textured

i just ordered it... i couldn't ignore 15% off and i even was only 1 off from a prime number so 10 free 1batteries YAY!...


so it begins . . . is there any help from here...


----------



## AZPops (May 2, 2013)

I'm gonna bump this old thread, cause I was thinking about it. More so as of the past few weeks.

Jason's Ready-Made MCE 4500K Neutral White. Man that light's been calling every so often! Why haven't I pulled the trigger? I will once we secure our next contract! I just can't justify it till we do! ....


----------



## Cerealand (May 2, 2013)

It was the New HoundDog XM-L2 Neutral. Since Malkoff is having a sale, that item has just been scratched off the list.


----------



## Z-Tab (May 2, 2013)

Muyshondt Aeon/Nautilus Mk II Ti. 

Got a used Al Aeon recently and it convinced me that they're worth the price for the new Ti versions.

EDIT: Looking through some of the old posts, it looks like almost all of the lights people wanted back then are still desirable -- some have even gone up in value.


----------



## Sukram (May 3, 2013)

The flashlight I want to buy at this moment is Armytek Wizars 1010 lumens.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 4, 2013)

Elzetta, HDS, Prometheus, Malkoff, Elektrolumens, Maglite, Orbita, Surefire, Coast, and Inova...


----------



## buds224 (May 4, 2013)

I haven't found a dedicated headlamp I liked until the Fenix HP25. It's probably gonna make the list for me.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (May 5, 2013)

I'm waiting for the new Surefires to come out, if they ever do.


----------



## Wolf17 (May 5, 2013)

I'm new to this forum and am definitely looking at an HDS Systems EDC clicky as it seems very popular here and I like the features and price point. I'm not sure what presets to request between the Executive, LE, and tactical. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (May 5, 2013)

Wolf17 said:


> I'm new to this forum and am definitely looking at an HDS Systems EDC clicky as it seems very popular here and I like the features and price point. I'm not sure what presets to request between the Executive, LE, and tactical. Any thoughts or suggestions?



It doesn't matter. The great thing about that light is everything is programmable anyway, so it doesn't matter at all what the presets are. I think have a tactical, but it's setup now completely different from any of the factory options anyway.


----------



## Wolf17 (May 5, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> It doesn't matter. The great thing about that light is everything is programmable anyway, so it doesn't matter at all what the presets are. I think have a tactical, but it's setup now completely different from any of the factory options anyway.



Thanks for the info! I noticed it talked about being programmable, but wasn't sure if some options were available on some and not the others. The HDS is definitely on the top of my list.


----------



## LEDninja (May 6, 2013)

NONE!

I live downtown. There is always some light pollution. After the big blackout of 2003 I found CPF.
I got sticker shock from the Arc AAA, Ended up with the Dorcy AAA 4 lumens.
The Fenix L1P at 29 lumens was a godsend. I finally have enough light to see.
I moved up the lumens to my 3C Mag SSC-P7 ~600 lumens. Do not see any need for more.
Got into neutral tints with a Dereelight. Got more neutrals and warms mostly 47s.
Got a Minimag Pro+ to compare with my old incan Minimag. Then realize I do not have any incan bulbs for my old Minimag.

I have more flashlights than I need so I am not buying any.
There is now much progress in home lighting so I am more in the fixed lighting sub-forum now.


----------



## Tyler A (May 6, 2013)

Surefire A2 aviator and g2zx, fenix rc40 and a couple maratac aa and aaa rev 2s, streamlight sidewinder & sidewinder II compact, 2 of each streamlights and I have a fenix ld 32 ue on the way


----------



## Random Dan (May 7, 2013)

Elzetta ZFL-M60
Malkoff MDC AA
Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L
Saabluster TN31mb
Surefire EB1-T
Surefire Fury
HDS or Ra twisty


----------



## Wolf17 (May 7, 2013)

So I made the plunge and ordered the HDS EDC clicky. I've read all kinds of varying stories about how long it takes for delivery. I did get the custom build. I'd be interested to hear from others on how long they think I might expect to wait before receiving it?


----------



## AZPops (May 7, 2013)

LEDninja said:


> NONE!
> 
> I live downtown. There is always some light pollution. After the big blackout of 2003 I found CPF.
> I got sticker shock from the Arc AAA, Ended up with the Dorcy AAA 4 lumens.
> ...



My next project outside of something breaking is switching the Eagle's interior lighting to LED's!


----------



## AZPops (May 7, 2013)

Wolf17 said:


> So I made the plunge and ordered the HDS EDC clicky. I've read all kinds of varying stories about how long it takes for delivery. I did get the custom build. I'd be interested to hear from others on how long they thing I might expect to wait before receiving it?




Congrats Wolf17! When it arrives, I think you're gonna love the light! Personally I can't see myself without one of Henry's lights!


----------



## Risky (May 8, 2013)

I'm looking to add when they come out;

Fenix PD35
Surefire P3X Fury

As far as current lights I really want:

Fenix TK75
BTU Shocker
FireFoxes F4


----------



## slingsy (May 8, 2013)

Looks like I really have my work cut out for me..

M2
M3/T
LX2
EB1T
6P
L1 (stock)
Another E1B
E2DLU 
Malkoff M61 219
Haiku 119 (stonewashed or BB)
HDS (when I can handle the wait) 
120 Cri
170 Clicky
200 Rotary


----------



## buds224 (May 9, 2013)

PD35
HP25
SRT7


----------



## markr6 (May 9, 2013)

Zebralight SC52w - that's all I want right now!


----------



## 8kGoodEnuff (May 9, 2013)

Next will be some sort of throw light and I'm torn between the following:


Fenix TK75
Jetbeam DDR30
TM26

Decisions, decisions... lol.


----------



## Wolf17 (May 10, 2013)

Just got an email saying my HDS EDC Clicky will arrive in "8 to 10 weeks." Oh, the agony!!


----------



## PANGES (May 10, 2013)

TM26. No clue when or where I'll ever need that many lumens, but I don't care.


----------



## rpm00 (May 10, 2013)

Way too many... I'm still new to this so trying to get a feel for different manufacturers, interfaces, and sizes.

ArmyTek Viking
Balder HD-01
Balder TD-0
EagleTac D25A Clicky
EagleTac TX25C2
FourSevens Preon P0
FourSevens QPLC
FourSevens Mini ML
JetBeam PA10
JetBeam RRT-01
NiteCore EA4W
NiteCore EC25W
Olight i3s
Olight S10
ThruNite Ti2
ZebraLight SC600MkII

Don't know if I'll actually get all these... but those are at the top of my list.


----------



## T45 (May 12, 2013)

The short list:

Sunwayman M10A
Surefire C2
and replace the Foursevens Preon 2 I lost 

some time in the not so distant future I would like to get the following:
Eagletac D25A Mini, love my new current EDC, the D25A2 mini
Foursevens 123 Mini in Titanium
Sunwayman C10R


----------



## Zenster (May 14, 2013)

For the moment, I'm on a Zebra kick and have on order the sc52, h502d, and a sc600mkii. Those three should fill some holes in my luminary database.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (May 15, 2013)

Nothing right now. Kind of sucks. But I've gotten 3 lights this week, so I can't complain.


----------



## Tyler A (May 15, 2013)

Must have a nitecore srt7 and three, maybe a 5 as well


----------



## markr6 (May 16, 2013)

A SECOND Zebralight SC52w once I find out how awesome the first one is!!


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (May 16, 2013)

Right now,
Surefire E2D Ultra
maybe Nitecore SRT3
maybe Zebralight SC52W


----------



## Labrador72 (May 16, 2013)

Klarus XT11
Klarus XT30

The flashlight budget has shrunk so I'm hoping they release XM-L2 versions soon so that I can find some very good deals on the XM-L models.


----------



## RGB_LED (May 17, 2013)

Zebralight H502W
Zebralight SC52W
NiteCore EA4N
NiteCore P25


----------



## chaoss (May 17, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Zebralight SC52w - that's all I want right now!



^^^^This, preordered.


----------



## AF-ATC (May 17, 2013)

Extremely interested in the Armytek Grizzly, just waiting to hear more about it!


----------



## markito (May 18, 2013)

-Nitecore SRT7
-Eagletac TX25C2
*-Fenix tk75*


----------



## reppans (May 18, 2013)

^^ +1 on Armytek. Looking forward to their AA/14500 offerings. I like companies that stand behind their products with warranties and customer service.


----------



## cyclesport (May 18, 2013)

Ditto on the Armytek 1 X AA XM-L2 lights and also the Armytek Smart C1 XM-L2 CR123 both neutral and cool versions...and certainly the ZL SC52W. Other than these, my interest in a lot of the new small light offerings (small single AA or 123 EDC lights since this is my only real category of interest) have left me uninterested for one reason or another. I seem to have mostly lost interest in clicky UI's and primarily use Mag control ring and electronic switch lights for the most part these days due to the ease of level selection with the respective UIs.

I mostly look for new inovative UI's, and am always interested in looking at new emitter performance, tint, effeciency, etc.


----------



## sniper (May 21, 2013)

Surefire E2L AA and Jetbeam PA 40.


----------



## miket458 (May 21, 2013)

Nitecore ea4 
eagletac gx25a3
Sunwayman v11r
zebralight sc52
Eagletac d25a clicky


I don't have any 18650 lights yet and I am really hesitant to get one. I would have to buy new batteries and chargers and if I am traveling I can't get alkalines in a pinch like AA.


----------



## Random Dan (May 22, 2013)

My next flashlight purchase will be a Malkoff MDC Li-Ion L-M-H.


----------



## joelbnyc (May 22, 2013)

Small
MBI HF
MBI Torpedo
Peak Eiger SS Lug 
Klarus MiX5
Klarus MiX6
Quantum D2, replace my lost D2


Big
Zebra SC600
Thrunite TN30


----------



## makapuu (May 22, 2013)

Want to get a MT-G2 light, but none of the offerings so far appeals to me.
I would like to see them driven harder.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 23, 2013)

Only one on my list at the moment, and that's a High CRI McGizmo Haiku. If anything, I have more lights on my 'to get rid of' list.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2013)

I think the only thing left on my to buy list is a maxabeam, I will wait until I get my Deft-X before I see if this itch needs any more scratching.


----------



## entrov (May 23, 2013)

Nightstar Jp
Fenix TK35
Fenix PD35
Surefire X300


----------



## AZPops (May 23, 2013)

I went ahead with a light that flickered on my radar in the past. But when I read about the Pro v2.5 XP-G2, I ordered it a few days ago!

The only remaining light in my radar, is Jason's Ready Made!


----------



## Cereal_Killer (May 23, 2013)

Oh jeeze I want 5 new lights every day, I'll list several I'm most likely going to get soon (in no order)

Its not a new light but I'd love to get my V11R modded with a Nichia 219
zebralight SC600 Mk2
eagletac D25A clicky (I have a D25C I'm trying to trade/exchange) 
quark turbo QB2L-X
All kinds of NOS/BNIB older collectable surefires 
foursevens penlight (I'm getting one for Father's Day but im not supposed to know, Shhh!)
Zebralight headlight- H31/51 (trying to wait for G2/XM-L versions)
There is some CR2 clicky light who's body tube works on a foursevens CR2 head to make it a clicky, I want to get both of those lights to make me a foursevens mini clicky. 

I don't know why but I'm addicted to tiny single cell lights, mostly AA/CR123's but I just love them all so much.


----------



## greatscoot (May 23, 2013)

One of the new Malkoff MDC 3 level. Also an MD2 Camo to replace the one I gifted recently.


----------



## kj2 (May 25, 2013)

Fenix TK51
Fenix HP25
Fenix BT30

ArmyTek Predator or Grizzly
Eagletac TX25C2


----------

